# VIP722 Installation Diagram wanted



## Park (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I am new here looking for help. I've VIP722 Dishnet receiver. I want to hook it up to 2 tv. The orbital are 110, 118.7, 119 and 129. Due to my location, I cant use smaller dish such as Dish 1000.2 to catch these satellite. I can only use 37" round dish with regular lnb. I've bought 3 dishes, 2 circular lnb and 1 combo lnb (118.7/119) and a DP34 switch. Could someone guide me how to hook them up? Is there anythings I will require? A diagram will be very helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you'll need DPP44 switch, diagram is simple ( check dish web site) basically:
DPP44:
in1-119,in2-110,in3-129,in4-118.75;
out1-PI-dp_splitter-vip722

722:
HDMI-TV1 [ component-TV2 with same signal as TV1]
RCA or cable -tv2


----------



## Park (Jan 19, 2011)

I searched in dn website, I cant find it, do you have the link? Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

look again for DPP44


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, Cheri Torres with DISH Network Customer Service here. Wanted to see if I could help you with finding the DPP 44 switch installation diagram on our website. You can first go to this website tech.Dishnetwork.com. Once your on this site select the VIP 722 receiver, then on the left hand side of the screen you will see install under the install tab you should see the DPP44 switch option. Select that DPP44 and it will show you a wiring diagram for installation. I hope you find this useful if you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

> Location: Nothern Alberta


Is Dish available in Canada?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

klang said:


> Is Dish available in Canada?


yes, for US SENIOR citizens who's stay there temporary


----------

